

T. Boone Pickens thinks water is the new oil. - pacohn
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_25/b4089040017753.htm

======
pseingatl
He is absolutely right. The US should leverage the Great Lakes, Panama, Gatun.

~~~
hunterjrj
The trouble with "leveraging" the Great Lakes is that all but Lake Michigan
are shared with Canada. Lake Ontario, for example, is pretty much split down
the middle. 9+ million Canadians rely on that lake as cities like Toronto,
Hamilton, Kingston and Mississauga are all on the lake. Would Canadians sit
still while the US started draining off a resource so critical as their water?

------
pedalpete
I keep hearing this argument about water scarcity, but is it true that water
is scarce? or clean water is scarce.

Unlike oil, populations are concentrated around water. With improvements in
technology to clean and desalinate water, would this market for water still
exist?

Oil is limited in quantity, isn't cycled by the environment quickly and must
be shipped from the area where it is retrieved to where it is to be used.

To me, this means that clean water technology has huge value, but that water
that is already clean is less valuable.

------
wiseleo
Interesting.

He creates a new government entity, wins right for eminent domain, and can
issue tax-free bonds.

That article could be a part of any book on world domination.

